# Makita BO5030K



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## dustinkester (Sep 16, 2009)

Good review. Too bad you had to return it, and then had even worse luck. Most of the time Makitas do not disappoint like this.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

I recently picked up a Makita sander at OSH because it was a clearance item. The sander was only 32.34 with tax and everything. This sander works great and vibrates less than the Porter Cable I spent 69 bucks for. Please don't write off Makita tools.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

559dustdesigns

Not all tools coming from the factory are the same.

I made a mistake by buying from Big Box store. should have been bought from Bob's store.
It is not the same.


----------



## tgimacb (Dec 11, 2020)

> I recently picked up a Makita sander at OSH because it was a clearance item. The sander was only 32.34 with tax and everything. This sander works great and vibrates less than the Porter Cable I spent 69 bucks for. Please don t write off Makita tools. - 559dustdesigns


Dec 2020 purchase BO5030K -THE same product reviewed a decade ago here.
I have endured many Makita tool failures, so I am giving this palm sander the cance you reason it deserves/

~ First usage experience judgement A-OK


----------

